# front axle removal



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Is the front axle removal similar to the rear? Right outer boot torn, I assume I will need to remove the axle? Also, is the "clip inside the cup" inside the boot or the green piece next to the diff?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, its similar, The outer CV joint will just pop off with the tap of a mallet/hammer and the whole shaft will slide out of diff like the rear. The inner are the ones with the snap rings in the cup.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

got it, thanks. Dig the silver by the way.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

felt my way through the front right outer boot. 

pulled the wheel, remove castle nut on spindle, disconnect the steering link, disconnect the upper and lower A-arms, remove hub, pull axle

my question is, was all of that necessary, or could i have just removed the castle nut and drive the shaft in towards the diff?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no sir. what you did was the way to do it. they're arent plunge joints.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks, just wondering, got gun shy after a few raps, then went through the drill. lost a couple of threads on the spindle, nothing a metabo couldnt fix. not real impressed with the EPI boot, seemed a little short on the rib where the band goes.


----------



## Qball (Jul 30, 2009)

I've always used a universal boot from a local parts store. Cheaper and you don't have to wait for UPS


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Ill have to pick up something, I just know that one is going to come off. When you say parts store, do you mean auto parts? Are car boots basically the same?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i think there's one thats almost identicle but i dont remember which...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah i think there's one thats almost identicle but i dont remember which...


that would be the 88 to 92 suzuki swift you are thinking of..


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

someone told me that a auto zone 93 ford tempo boot is the same as the brute oem has alot of rigdes in it I plan on getting one and checking it out I will post with results
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...tKit&fromWhere=&searchText=&_requestid=234929


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that would be good. we can list all the ones that fit for sure.


----------

